# Minimum Thickness for a Roubo bench top?



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the lumber for a bench build. Its all soft maple. The lumber I got for the top is 16/4 (just shy of 16/4 really). I have 2 options:

I can rip the giant, heavy slabs, and face glue them, which will be harder, but will ensure I end up with a top of at least 4 inches.

or,

I can use them as slabs with a slab on either side of the split-top. If I do this my final bench thickness will be closer to 3.5 inches, but the build will be quicker and easier, and slab tops look better to me.

Is 3.5 inches sufficient for a roubo?

Thanks for your help!

Chris Johnson


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Is 3.5 inches sufficient for a roubo?

Absolutely. That is the thickness of my Roubo and I think it is just right. I have heard of problems with thicker tops where holdfasts don't work unless the dog holes are counterbored from the underside. That seems like a lot of trouble. If I had access to slabs that thick when I built mine I would have done just like what you are contemplating, lay them flat and move on to building the base.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

1 3/4" is about the minimum I see. 4" is uge.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

glad you asked this, Chris. As I will be doing a split roubo eventually myself. I am learning and researching for the time being. I believe, a 6' length will suit me perfectly, more so than a 7 or 8' length. But always did wonder about the thickness part. And availability of 16/4 beech or maple or other species for the top, locally.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine is just under 3", that's plenty thick.
Mine is made of 2×12 Douglas Fir.
I have it of several years and I am very happy with it.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just a thought' but while planning my Bench found out that I will need at least 4.25" for my tail vise which made me change my original plans of a 3" top, front 6 inches apron now 4.5" thick. Something to think about if you are not intending to go with standard face vise on the end.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Just a thought but while planning my Bench found out that I will need at least 4.25" for my tail vise which made me change my original plans of a 3" top, front 6 inches apron now 4.5" thick. Something to think about if you are not intending to go with standard face vise on the end.
> 
> - Andre


I'm planning on using the Veritas inset vise, so the thickness isn't an issue there.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Andre… what species did you go for, with a 4.5" thick top? When I asked my local hardwood guy about 16/4 beech (forgot if I said quarter-sawn or not), he rolled his eyes. I have yet to research tops. Probably will have to read Chris Schwartz workbench book a couple times.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Chris… I saw that veritas inset vise. I too was going in that direction. Along with beechcraft leg vice, or make my own St (something something) cross out of angle iron or such.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Chris… I saw that veritas inset vise. I too was going in that direction. Along with beechcraft leg vice, or make my own St (something something) cross out of angle iron or such.
> 
> - Holbs


I'm gonna do the benchcrafted leg vise.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Chris.. will you be starting a blog of your progress, here ?


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Probably not. I might, though.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Holbs - I came across a 20 years old forgotten stash of rough cut Birch last year, going to use some hard Maple for skirts and vise faces and if I feel up to the task a sliding Dove Tail cap on the end s out of Walnut.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Slab tops are so much cooler than laminated, IMHO. And 3-1/2 inches is more than thick enough. Definitely go slabs. Wish I could have found some good slabs when building my bench.

Guarantee the guys over here would love to follow along on the build, if you would be so kind as to post occasional progress pics.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

This bench is almost 3" thick as a top slab, plenty of material.


----------

